# The Walking Dead



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone else watch this show? I love it. Every time an episode ends I'm on the edge of my seat, waiting for the next episode. Think it's messed up what happened in the last episode (season 2 episode 3). Won't ruin it for anyone who hasn't seen the episode yet.I know it was a comic book before it was a show. What are your thoughts on the show?


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i love it. i have all the graphic novels and have seen every episode.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

This I will say I am not a zombie guy but that show has me hooked it's good stuff not the lame walk around with their arms out they go to alot of work on making them look real deal two thumbs up from me


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I enjoy any good zombie show. Season 2 hasn't measured up to season 1 , at least not yet. I don't care for the soap opera quality it has. I do enjoy the post-apocalyptic feel, though.

I have a question for all you zombie lovers. With ever increasing hordes of urban walkers and a dwindling population of uninfected people, considering their ravenous appetite for living flesh, Why don't these zombies starve to death? I know they can't get any deader, but what happens when they don't eat? Can you just muzzle them? Come to think of it, they never drink either. Don't they need something to wash down all that raw flesh? Dehydration can kill you in just a few days.HMMMMMMMMMMMM?--Tim.............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow said:


> I enjoy any good zombie show. Season 2 hasn't measured up to season 1 , at least not yet. I don't care for the soap opera quality it has. I do enjoy the post-apocalyptic feel, though.
> 
> I have a question for all you zombie lovers. With ever increasing hordes of urban walkers and a dwindling population of uninfected people, considering their ravenous appetite for living flesh, Why don't these zombies starve to death? I know they can't get any deader, but what happens when they don't eat? Can you just muzzle them? Come to think of it, they never drink either. Don't they need something to wash down all that raw flesh? Dehydration can kill you in just a few days.HMMMMMMMMMMMM?--Tim.............................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 51226


Haha, never thought about that. In the show they call it "The fever". Maybe that it why they can go without water. Wait, that makes no sense. I'll just give up. Also, I'm ansy to see what happened to Merle. Nice zombie monkey by the way.


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow said:


> I enjoy any good zombie show. Season 2 hasn't measured up to season 1 , at least not yet. I don't care for the soap opera quality it has. I do enjoy the post-apocalyptic feel, though.
> 
> I have a question for all you zombie lovers. With ever increasing hordes of urban walkers and a dwindling population of uninfected people, considering their ravenous appetite for living flesh, Why don't these zombies starve to death? I know they can't get any deader, but what happens when they don't eat? Can you just muzzle them? Come to think of it, they never drink either. Don't they need something to wash down all that raw flesh? Dehydration can kill you in just a few days.HMMMMMMMMMMMM?--Tim.............................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 51226


In 28 days later, they died without feeding. (Of course this "rage" virus, they weren't truely zombies as they weren't "dead arisen", rather just insane and bloodthirsty from the infection)

In the movie Land of the Dead, they have captured zombies for a circle show. They fight them and such.

In the graphic novel, Walking Dead, there are several instances of captive zombies by humans. At least four that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Love the show! I have been wanting to talk to my buddies about the end of episode three, but they have not watched it yet.. That is some messed up stuff. I like the "human drama" of the show. Not just a kill em all show. I know the zombies eat animals, so they must starve. Anyone have any ideas where the zombie mob from the freeway went? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

They went thataway!>>>>


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

The lead zombie has a animated red hat above his head, so I think he was thinking Arby's.

(Aren't we all comics today :T)

For real, i wouldn't pay no mind to where they went as long as they aren't there now. Just my experience from reading the books.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree, season 2 has not yet lived up to season 1. They are definitely cashing in on the success though. The commercials are ridiculous! I have been recording and watching with my son on Mondays but it takes a min just to skip through all the crap.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I love this show too! Just started watching it with Season 2 so I'm going to have to go back and watch the first season after this one is over. Haven't been hooked on a show like this since 24. Jack Bauer is the man!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

dre said:


> I love this show too! Just started watching it with Season 2 so I'm going to have to go back and watch the first season after this one is over. Haven't been hooked on a show like this since 24. Jack Bauer is the man!


This is a pretty good summary of what happened in season 1.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

I am no Zombie aficionado, buy why can't they open doors or climb a fence? Great series though, zombies always make me laugh! 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Liquid Assets said:


> I am no Zombie aficionado, buy why can't they open doors or climb a fence? Great series though, zombies always make me laugh!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Basic motor skills.. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Eric E said:


> Basic motor skills..
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


It's weird though. How could the one guys wife (Black guy), who was a zombie, turn the door knob in the first episode? Haha, they kind of messed up there.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Off topic.....kinda





Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Now, because of that commercial, if I need ammo I'll buy it from them, lol.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont get the channel it airs on , but I rented and watched the first season on DVD and I found out how to download episodes on the internet. I dont normally like zombie movies but this show is pretty good.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

JSykes3 said:


> Think it's messed up what happened in the last episode (season 2 episode 3).


Well, there are going to be some messed up things, it's a zombie story. I liked it because there were a lot of layers to what Shane did in that episode. 

That series has me backing into my chair at times. I actually stopped watching it for a while one show because it got so intense.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Eric E said:


> Love the show! I have been wanting to talk to my buddies about the end of episode three, but they have not watched it yet.. That is some messed up stuff. I like the "human drama" of the show. Not just a kill em all show. I know the zombies eat animals, so they must starve. Anyone have any ideas where the zombie mob from the freeway went?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


That's easy! They all went back to Congress after recess.--Tim.............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow said:


> That's easy! They all went back to Congress after recess.--Tim.............................................................................................................................................................


Now that is funny right there.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the show. Can't wait till the move World War Z comes out. If you like zombies and haven't read the book, it's a pretty good book.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

JSykes3 said:


> It's weird though. How could the one guys wife (Black guy), who was a zombie, turn the door knob in the first episode? Haha, they kind of messed up there.


They have messed up a couple times this year. Last year they did not run, last year they could "smell" humans, now they just hid under the vehicles. Oh well still a great show.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Bimmer said:


> I like the show. Can't wait till the move World War Z comes out. If you like zombies and haven't read the book, it's a pretty good book.


Who is making- producing the movie?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Brad Pitt is apparently making WWZ...Walking Dead is a pretty good show though!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the Walking Dead but one thing last week drove me crazy. (I know it's a small thing). During a few scense Daryl's crossbow while walking in the woods is not cocked. Of course he has it "at the ready". Just a small thing I guess, lol.

A realted question, I know this is a bit of a spolier but in the graphix novel does Jenner really whisper to Rick soething like "Your all already infected"?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha, just thought of another thing. I think it was the second episode. Remember when the first zombie got really close to camp and was eating a doe? How the hell did Daryl get three bolts in that deer? And how did they not pass through?


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

who seen those cows in last nites episode?


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

JOE W said:


> who seen those cows in last nites episode?


yeah what about them?


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

the people are scapping around trying to find stuff to eat and there are cows!!


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

They haven't been scapping around for food at the farm. Besides, you don't kill cows and chickens unless you get really hard up.. because they are a slow source of protein (milk and eggs). Besides, could you use a whole beef before it spoiled? They don't have the luxury of refrigerating it, let alone freezing it.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Spoiler alert for season 2 episode 4*
What about that soggy zombie in the well? That thing looked hideous. 
And I'm glad for the Asian guy. =P


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

"Hellooooo Farmers daughter!"


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

scallop said:


> "Hellooooo Farmers daughter!"


Haha, yeah. I wouldn't think twice, or have been as tongue tied as him.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

scallop said:


> "Hellooooo Farmers daughter!"


There's hope for all you little nerds, afterall.--Tim..........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Wow said:


> There's hope for all you little nerds, afterall.--Tim..........................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 51491


Us nerds? That's funny...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Damn, tonight was a good show.. Anyone else think those are his family members?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Be PREPARED

http://www.hornady.com/ammunition/zombiemax


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

My thought is he is doing some kind of study of them and that he is not really a vet doctor. But who knows. They could be family members. They could be people that set up camp before the current people there. Very good episode.



Eric E said:


> Damn, tonight was a good show.. Anyone else think those are his family members?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I know they said that the farmer guy wanted to be notified of all walkers so that he could handle them himself.

The lends to the idea about it being an experiment. Likely one just to see how long they will survive without food.

I like the family idea though, but there sure were a lot of people in that barn.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Eric E said:


> Damn, tonight was a good show.. Anyone else think those are his family members?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Im thinking he is collecting walkers because they are not sure what they are and maybe they think they will return to being human after the epidemic is over  IDK


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Lynxis said:


> I know they said that the farmer guy wanted to be notified of all walkers so that he could handle them himself.
> 
> The lends to the idea about it being an experiment. Likely one just to see how long they will survive without food.
> 
> I like the family idea though, but there sure were a lot of people in that barn.


True about letting him know. Think Glenn is going to get fed to the zombies for finding them?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

haha, id certainly hope not.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Can't believe that dumb dumb almost killed the chupacabra hunter!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Mushijobah said:


> Can't believe that dumb dumb almost killed the chupacabra hunter!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thats why you dont let blondes handle high powered rifles She should of been doing the laundry like the other lady folk


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, it was a very good episode last night. I was on the edge of my seat the whole time. So much happened in one episode I could barely process it all, lol. I was thinking that she was going to get them all kicked off the ranch because the old guy told them not to use firearms while there. It was a good idea not to give her a gun earlier in the season.  Can't wait until next week.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I think that was probably the best episode they have made. Info overdose.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Eric E said:


> Info overdose.


Yeah, exactly.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

If you go to IMDB (Internet Movie Data Base) and search the Walking Dead forums,there is a HUGE spoiler concerning Sophia,with photos.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> If you go to IMDB (Internet Movie Data Base) and search the Walking Dead forums,there is a HUGE spoiler concerning Sophia,with photos.


Um no thank you...


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

ok show tonight.

crazy that rick knew


----------



## walleyefan (Jun 9, 2008)

Gonna have too watch the ending again, I thought they said this season's finale next week. I was on computer at the same time though, might have not heard right.

Tonite was a good episode. Glen's character is expanding, and Shane who knows where his is heading.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

walleyefan said:


> Gonna have too watch the ending again, I thought they said this season's finale next week. I was on computer at the same time though, might have not heard right.
> 
> Tonite was a good episode. Glen's character is expanding, and Shane who knows where his is heading.


Midseason finale kinda like a winter break it will start back up in a couple weeks


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

419deerhunter said:


> Midseason finale kinda like a winter break it will start back up in a couple weeks


Thanks. 

Looks like Shane is going to ruin it for the whole group, the preview showed him walking up to the barn with a gun. 
Always thought Shane and the blond chick were going to hook up.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

After the pharmacy I don't know how keen the daughter will be on having walkers in the barn.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I thought this one was a bit of a drop off from the last one. For one thing, it looked like someone had just cut all of the grass in the neighborhood. And who is keeping that farm in such good condition? I haven't seen anyone on a tractor, and it seems like there are only an old man and three women (not that women can't farm) running the place and keeping a pretty good house to boot. And, it's obvious they've been to the pharmacy serveral times before. Why wouldn't you just empty the shelves and fill your saddle bags every time you go instead of going on shopping runs?...duh. And it also doesn't make sense the way they act clueless and careless when Maggie and Glenn ride into town and go into the store. That reminds me way too much of a B-movie.

The other thing that does not make sense to me is why the Hershel is chasing away what essentially amounts to good protection and farm help...maybe it's because of the barn.

Aside from the complaints, I think Shane is underestimating Dale. The old man is smart and a good planner. He'll be ready for Shane when he comes.

Oh yeah, another thing as this is a sporting site. Otis shoots that deer a while back, and they have to run so far back to the farm that he almost has a heart attack. How was he planning on getting that big buck back to the farm? Wouldn't it have made more sense to ride a horse out to his stand so he could drag back what he shot? Otherwise he would have had to leave his kill where the zombies might eat it while he sauntered his fat butt back to the farm to get a horse or a four-wheeler. Otis didn't look like the kind of guy who was going to do any unnecessary exercise


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

They act like they never have any "other " walkers come to the farm as they don't shoot them, seems odd. I want know how they got them nasty suckers in the barn?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hopefully the show will explain all of these things as new episodes come out. About to check out the "webisodes", it gives you some background information I guess.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Eric E said:


> They act like they never have any "other " walkers come to the farm as they don't shoot them, seems odd. I want know how they got them nasty suckers in the barn?


Probably used a technique similar to what Shane used to get away from walkers when he was with Otis.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

good post stream

ive thought all of those things myself.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Oh yeah, another thing as this is a sporting site. Otis shoots that deer a while back, and they have to run so far back to the farm that he almost has a heart attack. How was he planning on getting that big buck back to the farm? Wouldn't it have made more sense to ride a horse out to his stand so he could drag back what he shot? Otherwise he would have had to leave his kill where the zombies might eat it while he sauntered his fat butt back to the farm to get a horse or a four-wheeler. Otis didn't look like the kind of guy who was going to do any unnecessary exercise


My theory on this is that he would have to leave the horse to hunt, and walkers will eat horses. Once you gut out a deer and tie it up properly it drags fairly easy. He would not be running full out to drag the deer back either, as he was while following shane and rick.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I love the show. Just ordered the book Walking Dead Compendium Volume 1 from the library! 1000 plus pages of zombie survival! It has volumes 1 through 48 of the comic all in one. lol!!


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I love the show. Just ordered the book Walking Dead Compendium Volume 1 from the library! 1000 plus pages of zombie survival! It has volumes 1 through 48 of the comic all in one. lol!!


If you haven't read the comic, you're in for a treat. It's completely different from the show, way more violent and such. When I heard they were making this show, and it was a comic book, I read 44 issues online in four or five days. I'm not a comic book person either, I just like zombies/survival and it was very gripping!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

PhattyB said:


> If you haven't read the comic, you're in for a treat. It's completely different from the show, way more violent and such. When I heard they were making this show, and it was a comic book, I read 44 issues online in four or five days. I'm not a comic book person either, I just like zombies/survival and it was very gripping!


I've never read a comic in my life. I figured they just showed people with lil captions like pow, bang and blamo or something so I never got into um. The show is great tho so I will see whats up. when I tried to get the 1st issue it said it was 144 pages so i figured it was a lil more in depth than what I thought of as a comic. This thing comes with 8 books in one tho and from what I seen that is not even all of them. I usually read war autobiographies and stuff like that. Not a fan of fiction or scary movies really but am hooked on the zombie shows because I think it shows people's survival also. I love survival shows and war stuff. Even future type movies like book of eli or stuff like that appeal to me as they are about surviving and guns.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm glad I found this! The wife and I love to watch this show! There's always something going on that just kind of draws you in to the story and keeps you highly interested. I'm not really a fan of zombie stuff (Except Zombieland because it's just downright funny.), but this one is pretty entertaining.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

jhammer said:


> (Except Zombieland because it's just downright funny.)


Check out Shaun of the Dead--even funnier than Zombieland, and it is still scary.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Check out Shaun of the Dead--even funnier than Zombieland, and it is still scary.


Watched that one as well. I forgot about that one until now. Another great movie. I thought it was hilarious when he went to the store and was completely oblivious to everything going on!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I love zombieland. I got it on my dvr and when nothing is on I will put it on and watch it. prolly seen it 25 times lol.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

The slow-motion intro on Zombieland is what gets me every time!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

jhammer said:


> The slow-motion intro on Zombieland is what gets me every time!


The intro is the best! The guy puking out that black gunk is always fun to watch! lol! I just watched it again and when the stripper is chasing the guy I noticed the guy behind him running still has his mug of beer. haha!


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

man what an ending

cant wait till february


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Fishaholic69 said:


> The intro is the best! The guy puking out that black gunk is always fun to watch! lol! I just watched it again and when the stripper is chasing the guy I noticed the guy behind him running still has his mug of beer. haha!


I loved the never-ending search for Twinkies hahahaha.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

jhammer said:


> I loved the never-ending search for Twinkies hahahaha.


Snowballs! Snowballs! Wheres the f'n twinkies!!! lol. I hate coconut! Not the taste the consistency! Haha! then dude says hey this might be a bad time but I got to take the Browns to the superbowl! priceless!!


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

"OMG! You shot Bill Murray!!" That was priceless!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wow....bad boy shane blew it.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I hate how I have to wait a longer period of time for the next episode, lol.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

JSykes3 said:


> I hate how I have to wait a longer period of time for the next episode, lol.


You ain't lying.. So was the girl found by the wack job dad and put in the barn, and didn't tell Rick and them, or did she go in the barn to hide and got bitten?


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Would it be possible to get a [SPOILERS] tag for this forum? So if a spoiler was surrounded with the tag a user would have to mouse over to actually see the text? I know this tag exists in vBulletin software. I think if we're going to have discussions about tv shows/movies/whatever, it would be really helpful to have.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Guess we can put


Spoiler



before and after our, post. Maybe that'd help? 

Example:


Spoiler



Sophia is dead, she got turned into a zombie and was in the barn, they killed all the zombies in the barn.


Spoiler



Now hopefully if you hadn't watched that episode you were smart enough not to read that, lol.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Just assume that if you read a post about a movie or tv show on an outdoor site you might get a spoiler...or don't read the thread.

I don't care how many spoiler alert capabilities you put on this site, some knucklehead is going to let it slip that Sophia came staggering out of the barn looking like she was either looking for her mother or was going to eat her mother, and Rick had to pop a cap in her noggin.

Who didn't know that was going to happen anyway???? Duh. The whole scene about leading walkers along on catch poles set that up, especially when the kid told Herschel, "It's happened again." You had to know that if Herschel was trying to make them understand that he had family members in the barn, they were going to have to experience that too.

It was still damn good, though.

I love Herschel, and I hate Shane, but I have to say that I agreed with Shane's argumentative techniques in that last scene: Blam, blam, blam. "If it's human why doesn't it die?" Blam, blam, blam, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

streamstalker said:


> Just assume that if you read a post about a movie or tv show on an outdoor site you might get a spoiler...or don't read the thread.



marking spoilers is just common courtesy, on any website. Not everyone is going to be at the same place in the series.



JSykes, thanks for the constructive response!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

You calling me a knucklehead stream?  I don't open this topic until I am caught up on the latest episode.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

here is a link to info on the spoiler tag.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Eric E said:


> You calling me a knucklehead stream?  I don't open this topic until I am caught up on the latest episode.


One knucklehead to another. Yeah, I don't read this thread until I've seen the latest episode. 

I don't understand the whole spoiler thing on the internet. Even if you are on IMDB or something like that. A movie review is something different, but I don't know why you would even go on a forum about a show or movie unless you've seen it already.

It might be different if you were on a forum about a director and you started blabbing the ending to all of his movies.

Old Yeller dies, ET goes home, and Darth Vadar is Luke's Father!!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I wish I could find somewhere else to download the episodes. I downloaded the first 2 from season 2 with graboid video but its not letting me download any more unless I upgrade and start paying for the service. Anybody know a place on the net to download them for free that is somewhat safe to download from ?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> I wish I could find somewhere else to download the episodes. I downloaded the first 2 from season 2 with graboid video but its not letting me download any more unless I upgrade and start paying for the service. Anybody know a place on the net to download them for free that is somewhat safe to download from ?


Project Free TV lets you stream episodes...no need to download.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> Just assume that if you read a post about a movie or tv show on an outdoor site you might get a spoiler...or don't read the thread.
> 
> I don't care how many spoiler alert capabilities you put on this site, some knucklehead is going to let it slip that Sophia came staggering out of the barn looking like she was either looking for her mother or was going to eat her mother, and Rick had to pop a cap in her noggin.
> 
> ...


Shane is truly losing it, but in retrospect, everything he has said and done can be construed as the correct thing.
Killing Otis saved Carl and brought important supplies back for the group.
Sophia's search was, indeed, a waste of time.
Survival of the group is the top priority.

It's what i love about the show. Extremely well acted, moving and layered. Some of the things that Shane and Laurie have been saying are truly thought provoking.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, sorry for the "late" follow up.
I was kind of let down with Sundays episode. 
How long were we waiting for?, a few months, that sucked.
I was expecting a VERY good episode having to wait for so long. 
From the commercials it looks like the following episode will be better.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

JSykes3 said:


> Ok, sorry for the "late" follow up.
> I was kind of let down with Sundays episode.
> How long were we waiting for?, a few months, that sucked.
> I was expecting a VERY good episode having to wait for so long.
> From the commercials it looks like the following episode will be better.


I thought the episode was pretty good. The "oh no" part of the episode coming, but thought it out a little different. I think Ricks mind frame is changing, at least it looks like it from the ending..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I watch the show every week, I thought the last episode was a little slow until the end, watched the talking dead and the producer said that will change the next few episodes. I think the scene in the bar where Rick had to pull down on those 2 shows how the zombies are not all you have to worry about in this new world.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah I do see what you are talking about though. 
Did you notice that the big guy he shot fell into his own piss? Lol.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I liked everything about this episode. It had to be a little "slow" as it regrounded us in the storyline, but it still developed the characters as it went. I thought the finish was great as we see Rick get more badass in using his skills. You could see that he was on his turf when it came to dealing with criminals, where Glenn (who is a pro at killing zombies) was out at sea. It was kind of a payback from the episode where Glenn was the pro at dealing with walkers when Rick was trapped in the tank.

I want to slap Lori in every episode.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow! Last nights episode was more like it, lol.
Cringed when he lifted the guys leg off of the fence.
Think it was a dumb idea for him to jump anyway.
I think the old man has finally realised that the walkers are not alive anymore.
He didn't mind shooting them at all, or the guy who was shooting at them. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm ready for shane to be put in his place, dude's a dummy.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ha, he kind of was put in his place by the old man. When he told him it was his ranch.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Good episode. I think Rick is mostly done being Mr nice guy. I loved it when the farmer told Shane to shut up. It looks like Andrea and Lori are talking up both Shane and Rick, and the women are going to get into it too.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I believe so too. Seems like Rick's wife is trying to start something between the two. The same for the blond.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Shane did the right thing lying to Lori to get that (I think you all know what terms I'd like to use here) back to the farm.

If it wasn't for the sake of his son, I think Rick should tell Lori and Shane to go off and have at it. That baby is probably Shane's anyway. 

What I got from Lori last episode: 

*I used to boff Shane, but now I think he is nuts, so you (Rick) have to protect us from him. 

*I'm not sure if the baby I'm carrying is yours or Shane's, but you are responsible for it no matter what. 

*If you keep going off to do the right thing, I'm going to punish you by doing something really stupid where I'm likely to get killed.

Oh, I forgot, she has a pass on being a total B because of her condition.....except she was like that before she was pregnant.....

Man, I love soap operas with flesh-eating zombies and roving bands of criminals.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

JSykes3 said:


> I believe so too. Seems like Rick's wife is trying to start something between the two. The same for the blond.


Catfight!!


----------



## walleyefan (Jun 9, 2008)

Who thinks the group of the others might be Darrell's brother?
He still has to pop up somewhere, Along with the father and son that helped Rick in the first episode.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Shane did the right thing lying to Lori to get that (I think you all know what terms I'd like to use here) back to the farm.
> 
> If it wasn't for the sake of his son, I think Rick should tell Lori and Shane to go off and have at it. That baby is probably Shane's anyway.
> 
> ...


lol classic


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> *If you keep going off to do the right thing, I'm going to punish you by doing something really stupid where I'm likely to get killed.


Haha, that's an EXACT description of what she did.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Good episode last night, anyone else watch it yet?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I caught it. I was just coming here to post, lol.
Now this episode was what I have been wanting to see.
I like how Rick went back for Shane after he was leaving him for dead. 
He saw the dead zombie cops and just had to go back for him. 
REALLY ansy for the next episode. From the preview it looks like the kid they picked up was getting his arse handed to him by Darrell. Makes me think that maybe, no nevermind, I won't spoil it for you guys if I'm right, lol.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

What do any of you think about the scene at the beginning where Shane is in the passenger seat while Rick is driving and he is looking out the window at what appears to be a zombie walking through the middle of a field, and then almost the exact same scene at the end of the episode?


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Lil' Rob said:


> What do any of you think about the scene at the beginning where Shane is in the passenger seat while Rick is driving and he is looking out the window at what appears to be a zombie walking through the middle of a field, and then almost the exact same scene at the end of the episode?


Uh, I thought it was the same scene. Notice how the episode started in the compound being attacked by walkers, then backtracked and showed how they got to it? Reshowing the field just solidifies the time line has come full circle...


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I was wondering about that. If you noticed, he looked out the right side of the car when they were going 18 miles out, then out of the right side of the car on the way back. It would have been on the left side of the car one of the times, unless it was a different zombie. Lol, I don't know why I noticed that. 

I thought it might have been Otis or something. Maybe he was just wondering how easy it is to become a "walker". I don't know.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> Uh, I thought it was the same scene. Notice how the episode started in the compound being attacked by walkers, then backtracked and showed how they got to it? Reshowing the field just solidifies the time line has come full circle...


I wasn't sure if that was it or not...I had thought that scene was after that preview and after the beginning credits...either way, it was kind of strange.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea it was strange. I hope the writers don't go all "Lost" with this series and start jumping around different timelines. A look back or two is good, but please don't make me think about it too much or I won't last long. Gimme some walker battles, some good storylines, and more shots of the blonde and the farmer's daughter and this series could go for years...


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wife and I thought after the last scene with Shane watching the walker in the field that the whole thing was just Shane daydreaming about the compound, the fight with Rick and all the walkers. It never really happened. Again, the last scene shows them driving in the same direction, the same walker in the field and their faces were clean with no cuts, bruises or blood. Any thoughts?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

WillyB2 said:


> Wife and I thought after the last scene with Shane watching the walker in the field that the whole thing was just Shane daydreaming about the compound, the fight with Rick and all the walkers. It never really happened. Again, the last scene shows them driving in the same direction, the same walker in the field and their faces were clean with no cuts, bruises or blood. Any thoughts?


Hmmm, that actually doesn't sound too unlikely. 
There are comic books of the story.
I've thought about getting a few and seeing if I like them, plus I can skip forward and see what happens.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I haven't read the comics but a co worker has. Comics have a different storyline. One of the main characters in the TV show didn't make it very long in the comic.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Pretty good episode.. I knew the walker was going to end up back at the ranch...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I love this show but sometimes the plot holes get me aggravated.

Randall's getting around pretty well for having his entire leg impailed through a metail pole!

That walker that Carl saw was stuck in mud/quicksand or whatever it was. The meeting about Randall's future took place just as Carl got back. Could the walker really have gotten out of the mud/quicksand that fast and then attacked a steer and eat half it's stomach that quickly. It might be possible as I've never seen a walker in person...

Also while I'm at it how did Dale slip right past the walker on the way to the steer? One final thing.... I am turning Lori and Rick in to Child Enforcement. If my son barely escaped death in a zombie infested world I am going to have my eyes on him at all times! That little kid has too much freedom! 

Onto next week I guess. I heard that next week is HUGE. Not sure if anyone else has heard that or not.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think that tonight's episode was awesome. I knew the ol' sweaty guy was going to get picked off sooner or later. You could tell he knew it was his time when he lifted his head toward the gun at the end. 

Do you guys think that it is fair what they are doing to the "outsider" kid?
His group left him for dead, most likely never to come back to him.
I know they have to think about the safety of the whole group but I don't think he could do much harm. I don't think he'd try to find his old group, after they left him. I could be wrong though.

Man, there are only two episodes left of this season. Hope the fish start biting after that last episode because I think I'll loose my mind not having something to watch or do.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Good episode but agree with the holes in timing. Also still wondering how the farm has lasted as long as it has? With all the steers, noise, etc?

The "kid" I believe needs to be killed. As bad as it sounds their world is not the same as it was. You either take the law into your own hands or risk it taking you.


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone notice the SS symbol on the motorcycle? In the part before Carl messes with the walker, he takes the guy with the crossbow's (forgot his name) handgun from the cycle. Nazi reference or some motorcycle lingo I don't know about? I saw that and i'm like hmmmmm....


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

theyounggun said:


> Anyone notice the SS symbol on the motorcycle? In the part before Carl messes with the walker, he takes the guy with the crossbow's (forgot his name) handgun from the cycle. Nazi reference or some motorcycle lingo I don't know about? I saw that and i'm like hmmmmm....


Yeah I noticed.
I believe Darryl and his brother were/are racist, kind of southern if you know what I mean.
I think Darryl isn't so much now because of how he helped t-dog out on the highway that one time when he cut his arm.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

That kid's nothin' but trouble. He doesn't listen worth a lick. I'd tan his hide 1st thing. And he's a cops kid too. I've known a few like him. No dicipline, they get away with murder. Anyhow, He's always, indirectly, starting conflicts or stealing guns or teasing zombies...........One of these days he's gonna get somebody killed. Oh wait, he got Dale killed. I'd keep an eye on 'im.--Tim................................................................................................................................


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow said:


> That kid's nothin' but trouble. He doesn't listen worth a lick. I'd tan his hide 1st thing. And he's a cops kid too. I've known a few like him. No dicipline, they get away with murder. Anyhow, He's always, indirectly, starting conflicts or stealing guns or teasing zombies...........One of these days he's gonna get somebody killed. Oh wait, he got Dale killed. I'd keep an eye on 'im.--Tim................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 55127


Dale got Dale killed. Hard to believe a walker could sneak up on a guy investigating a cow that had been eaten. I think I might just be a hair more aware of what's around me then what the 'ole sweatloaf was...


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> Dale got Dale killed. Hard to believe a walker could sneak up on a guy investigating a cow that had been eaten. I think I might just be a hair more aware of what's around me then what the 'ole sweatloaf was...


First, Carl steals a gun, disappears through the woods, throws rocks at a zombie, almost gets grabbed by the zombie, fails to shoot the zombie, Drops the gun, then runs away, showing the zombie where the fresh meat is............................C'MON! --Tim.............................................................................


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Should be interesting when Darryl finds his gun gone....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've tipped a few back with Reedus. Good people.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha, glad I'm not the only one who noticed that the old man sweated a lot.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I think the editors are starting to dig to much. I find myself getting alittle bored in the middle of the shows, like with the girls talking, "even though she did end up trying to kill herself". 

Things just arent clicking as much as they were. The kid grew up in the zombie era. He would not make the mistake of going off and throwing rocks at one, knowing he will just follow you. 

Dropping the "lost" kid off at that compound to give him a better chance, when you have to kill 2 zombies inside the gate to start with?! I dont know..... I mean it is a zombie show, so saying the story line is getting far fetched, is kinda weird, but I mean come on.

Last rant, the old man getting killed was just dumb. Your walking out in a field at night, knowing something is wrong up to a dead cow, and you do not see the loud man eating zombie that some how circles around you .... WHEN YOU LIVE IN A ZOMBIE WORLD!


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

JSykes3 said:


> I think that tonight's episode was awesome. I knew the ol' sweaty guy was going to get picked off sooner or later. You could tell he knew it was his time when he lifted his head toward the gun at the end.
> 
> Do you guys think that it is fair what they are doing to the "outsider" kid?
> His group left him for dead, most likely never to come back to him.
> ...


They should of never rescued the outsider! Should of left him impaled on the fence and they could of skipped all this drama about what to do with him. I know if he was shooting at me I would of left his a$$ stuck on that fence wouldnt even of wasted a round to put him out of his misery.

_"Anyone notice the SS symbol on the motorcycle? In the part before Carl messes with the walker, he takes the guy with the crossbow's (forgot his name) handgun from the cycle. Nazi reference or some motorcycle lingo I don't know about? I saw that and i'm like hmmmmm.... "_

They have showed it before him and his brother have a white supremacist background


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't starting to lose interest. Turning too much into a full blown "Days of Our Lives". If I see shane crouch down one more time and look into the distance while saying something that perhaps could be construed as a jab at rick's leadership....I might quit watching!


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks 419deerhunter & JSykes3....

Dang, 2 more shows left. Wonder what is going to happen. I remeber the prisoner saying he knew Hershal's daughter... could that be the one who wants to kill herself? If that is correct then maybe somehow they will see each other and they will let him join or something... idk.... At least a new season of River Monsters starts April 1st. Something else to watch at night.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Well that was quite the episode! The virus- disease is mutating it looks like.. Can't say he didn't have that coming....


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea, what an ending! Aint gonna be the same without Shane around though. He did turn walker pretty quick didn't he...


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

The kid turned quick too.... At this point its hard to tell who else is gonna get killed..


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap tonight was the episode that will/should change the whole show. Everyone now knows that they (the living) are all infected but the virus doesn't go active until your dead. They hinted at it when Rick and Shane said that they couldnt find any bite marks on the two cops a couple weeks back but came full tilt this show. 

If they follow "The Governor" graphic novel plot even a little bit next season should be wid!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Tonights was a good one. Started with zombie killing, and ended with the promise of massive zombie killing next week. Should be fun!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

They have me hooked again! Next weeks episode looks very entertaining. 

I agree next season should be interesting with the governor coming in.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

i thought shane turned because he was stabbed with a knife that had killed about a million zombies


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I didn't start watching this series until this season. I did manage to see quite a few of the previous season's episodes during the marathon that AMC had on. Remember the episode where they were in the CDC building (or whatever it was) where the building blew itself up at the end and just before Rick left, the scientist guy whispered something in his ear? Was it ever revealed what was said to him? I had wondered at the time if he was told that the virus had gone airborne? And this season is the proof of that? I really wish I could have seen all this from the beginning.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

No rob, not at all.

There are a lot of things in season two that do not line up with season one.

Nothing major as far as story goes though I don't believe.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

It sounds like the next epsiode lets us know what was told to Rick at the end of season one.

I think we already know what that maybe.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Yeap tonight was the episode that will/should change the whole show. Everyone now knows that they (the living) are all infected but the virus doesn't go active until your dead. They hinted at it when Rick and Shane said that they couldnt find any bite marks on the two cops a couple weeks back but came full tilt this show.


Wonder why dale didn't turn when he was killed? Is the mob coming, people from the graves? There couldn't have been that many people killed by other non walkers recently..


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Eric E said:


> Wonder why dale didn't turn when he was killed? Is the mob coming, people from the graves? There couldn't have been that many people killed by other non walkers recently..


Dale was shot in the head before he expired, I think that pretty much ends all chances of turning walker. How cool was that when they showed glimpses inside Shane's head as the virus took over?

As far as the mob, man I dunno, if they're popping up from the grave the living are really in a world of sheeeeeeeet.....


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> Dale was shot in the head before he expired, I think that pretty much ends all chances of turning walker. How cool was that when they showed glimpses inside Shane's head as the virus took over?
> 
> As far as the mob, man I dunno, if they're popping up from the grave the living are really in a world of sheeeeeeeet.....


Blonde moment on my part, I forgot about them shooting him in the head... Yeah the visions in his head were bad azz.. Can't wait for next week..


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

MAN! I just got to see Sundays episode tonight. 
That was the best episode yet this season!

I haven't watched the sneak peaks or anything yet but can't wait for Sunday!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Can't wait for Sunday either, this season has been INTENSE. Crappy part about it though is thats the end of the season............:at-wits-end::curse::excruciating:


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

+1 dont know what I am going to do with myself on Sunday nights when the season ends, already have a hard enough time waiting the week for a new episode..now its going to be fall.


scallop said:


> Can't wait for Sunday either, this season has been INTENSE. Crappy part about it though is thats the end of the season............:at-wits-end::curse::excruciating:


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

What was that at the end of the last episode as the camera panned out? A safe zone? This show and that episode is off the chain!!!!! What's up with the guy and the zombies on the leash? My bet it's the Darryl's brother, the guy who cut his hand off 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

SPOILER ALERT!! in mine if you want to keep reading, do it at your own risk. This is stuff they are talking about on Talking Dead












It is a prison. Big part of season three.. masked man, is a woman..
Named misean.. they talked about her on the talking dead.. 
How about Lori freaking out on Rick? You guys were right about the cdc guy telling Rick.. I think Rick is losing it....


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

i have no idea why it is of any concern that they are "all infected". who cares what happens after you die. the only difference between before this news and after is you have to kill someone after they die of natural causes. so????

laurie is terrible. the actress is awful, and the writing for her makes no freaking sense whatsoever.

wtf is with the masked lady... after 2 seasons of normal zombie apocalypse events, we have superpowerish ninja warrior woman roaming the woods?

a prison makes the most sense possible. problem is, there will be many others who think the same thing. there has to already be normals inhabiting it.

why did jimmy stop the rv for good. i dont think rick and carl were looking for a ladder only. they could have surfed the rv while you proceeded to not die....

why did whats his name insist on riding a motorcycle away from the highway with all of the nice fresh drivable cars??? its about to be winter, he has his pick of vehicles, including a brand new white cadillac, and he drives off with a freakin chopper. not only that, why is he nice all of a sudden. wasnt he all "done" with this group, etc...

i could go on and on, but already have... frustrating show....


another thought, lol: they are still writing season 3, and it airs in fall - that means all of the filming will be done in the summer time - problem is - winter is coming in the show - im betting we will see a whole lot of inside the prison shots coming for this so they dont have fake so many winter looking shots outside


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, you guys just covered everything I was going to discuss, lol.....


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

They are getting lost on the orginal idea. The show got larger than the director though, and now has to come up with another season. 

I like where grandpa is just there blasting away with his pump shotgun, bang bang bang .....10 mins later, with no dead zombies on the ground they go back to him still there ... bang bang bang ... 

That Part with the RV was dumb too. Lets stop, and it looked like he almost opened the door or something ?! Sometimes I feel the writers forget that they are writing for people who have already been through months of this crap . Then they make rookie mistakes and end up dead... grrr.. .

Crazy ninja lady might be the deal breaker for me . Standing there with two pet zombies .. come on ... grrr


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

All I can say is Wow..going to be a long wait until Fall.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very good episode can't wait until season 3.

Rick is finally stepping up and done taking crap from the group. 

I like bringing Michonne into the TV series.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I need to get me one of those pump shotguns Hershel was shooting walkers with. 
Man, that thing must have held at least 50, 60 rounds


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah michonne scene was awesome...cut there arms and jaw off and no threat also masks your odor and killing silently.....brilliant. someone finally knows how to live amongst them.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

mask your odor???

you must think this is season 1 again or something

in all of season two, since the first episode, the zombies can no longer smell you.

all you have to do is stand on the other side of a car, or under it, and they are completely oblivious

besides, zombies are slow as hell.... traveling around a woods with them would be like trying to walk a cat


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

BigV said:


> I need to get me one of those pump shotguns Hershel was shooting walkers with.
> Man, that thing must have held at least 50, 60 rounds



I said this same thing to my wife as we watched; that is the best shotgun ever at least 20 shots and no reloading..

The bugout plan was miserable at best if you want to call it a plan. I know they intended to stay on the farm, but you would at least think they would have a plan to bolt if the pack of zombies that they all know is out there shows up.

Ricks chic ( I try to forget her whenever possible) is worried about having a zombie baby now that would be a twist.

Don't know about the zombie on a leash but I have often wondered why they don't go to the pawn shop and pick up swords and the like. Seems like that would be the stealth weapon of choice.

A prision??? na man I'll pass and take my chances finding something on a hilltop and a bunch of 30-06 ammo.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Lynxis and Galloway. This show is based on comic books. They will not run out of material. It's just a show. No need to pick apart a show about creatures that do not exist  I am just glad its not another csi or reality show....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey guys def. a good show. I just started watching this season, and am gonna try to catch the last seasons. So far i like alot!!! Only show on tv right now i sit an watch every week. LOL to much fishing and reading about fishing to do, to watch any more tv.

And i didnt catch that those were zombies with the masked person, lol i thought they were like its slaves or something


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Season 3 premiere tonite, who's watching? I can't wait!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I thought it was a very good episode with lots of action. I like the new Rick much better than prior years.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Bimmer said:


> I thought it was a very good episode with lots of action. I like the new Rick much better than prior years.


yeah seems he grew a pair over the winter lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

In the past I have thought of myself as a fairly good shot with a pistol but boy oh boy I couldn't hold a candle to Carl's to get head shots in at 60 yards or so. I don't even want to start about using flash light tubs for silencers! 

Despite all my griping it's still a fun show to watch!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I changed and got direct tv even tho dish finally got it after a episode! they lost me as a customer. This season is pretty good. can't wait for next week! i love the zombie kills! lol


----------



## littleman (May 10, 2012)

Yes a great show.I got to watching it on netflix an watched the first 2 seasons in like 4 days which was 19 shows.Now it sucks having to wait aweek to see the next one.But than again hate to wait till netflix's gets season 3 on it.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

All I can say is WOW from last night.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I finally exhaled at the end of it, and then they show the host of the "after show" and he did the same thing.

That was some of the most shocking stuff ive ever seen on tv. wow...


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

That was crazy last night. Did not see it coming...

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Gutwrenching episode last night. Wow!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Can't wait for the new episodes to come on!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm pumped! Should be interesting when the Governor and Rick meet for the first time


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

JSykes3 said:


> Can't wait for the new episodes to come on!


You and me both! Got any predictions on how Daryl gets out of that situation they left us hanging with?


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

When does it start up again?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> When does it start up again?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This sunday (feb 9th)


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

BassAddict83 said:


> This sunday (feb 9th)


Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I just realized this Sunday is the 10th haha 

Either way it's this Sunday...


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Family loves the program - even the dog 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Omg am embarrassed to say i love this show never knew it had a thread i told my step son it was stupid till i watched call me stupid captivating series 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't wait, great show.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Best show on television.
So intense - anyone not watching is really missing out.

Super Bowl commercial was awesome!


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

BassAddict83 said:


> You and me both! Got any predictions on how Daryl gets out of that situation they left us hanging with?


I think he will end up killing his brother. If they get rid of Daryl, I won't watch it any more.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I absolutely love the walking dead, and can&#8217;t wait until Sunday.

But, the one and only fishing scene was pathetic! I guess Hollywood directors/writers have never been fishing.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Rooster said:


> I absolutely love the walking dead, and can&#8217;t wait until Sunday.
> 
> But, the one and only fishing scene was pathetic! I guess Hollywood directors/writers have never been fishing.


Haha, yeah I know. If I remember right, they were using fly rods with bobbers, on a boat in the MIDDLE of the lake? Then come back with a ton of trout, lol.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

JSykes3 said:


> Haha, yeah I know. If I remember right, they were using fly rods with bobbers, on a boat in the MIDDLE of the lake? Then come back with a ton of trout, lol.


C'mon, you gotta cut them some slack. For one thing, most people won't notice something like that. For another thing, it adds to the realism of the show.

In an "end of the world" apocalyptic situation, you use whatever tools you can get your hands on. Maybe all the other fishing gear had been scavenged or used, and that is what they had left. I would have been more disappointed if they had all the right gear.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow said:


> I enjoy any good zombie show. Season 2 hasn't measured up to season 1 , at least not yet. I don't care for the soap opera quality it has. I do enjoy the post-apocalyptic feel, though.
> 
> I have a question for all you zombie lovers. With ever increasing hordes of urban walkers and a dwindling population of uninfected people, considering their ravenous appetite for living flesh, Why don't these zombies starve to death? I know they can't get any deader, but what happens when they don't eat? Can you just muzzle them? Come to think of it, they never drink either. Don't they need something to wash down all that raw flesh? Dehydration can kill you in just a few days.HMMMMMMMMMMMM?--Tim.............................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 51226


To answer your question.. Yes they do starve "28 weeks later" displayed this they were able to enter the town to an extent because they all starved to death after well about 28 weeks.. They take longer because well there zombies its not like there vital organs are just gonna shut down after a few days with out food..i mean hell they already don't work.. A muzzle would br a bit difficult to do a quick strap on..unless u have a bunch of thick pillow cases and can tie a fast knot.. However all you need is a collar that controls and stimulates the mind and shocks them when in the wrong to domesticate them... Its very possible i seen it in the movie "fido".... Honestly tho the real question is.. Where does all the flesh go?!?!? Does it just like get so full in there that as he takes more in it pushes out the old stuff.. Does the zombie just crap his pants all day long?!?!?!?!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

E_Lin said:


> C'mon, you gotta cut them some slack. For one thing, most people won't notice something like that. For another thing, it adds to the realism of the show.
> 
> In an "end of the world" apocalyptic situation, you use whatever tools you can get your hands on. Maybe all the other fishing gear had been scavenged or used, and that is what they had left. I would have been more disappointed if they had all the right gear.


Haha, true.
I wouldn't have known any better if I weren't a fisherman.
You do make a good point though, there wouldn't be a lot of fishing gear, but they do go through old cars and house and find stuff throughout the show, there's got to be some nice fishing stuff laying around somewhere. I know that in the case of a zombie apocalypse I'd be loaded with tackle and gear. I'd have a field day fishing.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Pretty good episode last night. Lots of different plot lines going on.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

It's the walking Dixon's. I hope it don't take long for Daryl to make it back to the group.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

To be 100% honest I don't feel like I am as addicted to the show as I once was. There seems to be a lot of the same stuff going on and it's a little dry IMO. It's getting a little easy to predict what will happen.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

koonzie99 said:


> It's the walking Dixon's. I hope it don't take long for Daryl to make it back to the group.


I feel the same way. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I still love the show about the only thing that would make me stop watching is if they kill Daryl off witch wont happen for a while he's to much of a fan favorite.
This weeks episode was great especially the last 10-15 minutes.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Good episode. Great ending I thought, calm before the storm for sure. And Andrea's backside is a 10...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

koonzie99 said:


> It's the walking Dixon's. I hope it don't take long for Daryl to make it back to the group.


Um, literally..... Good episode...

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Got to meet Daryl Saturday cool dude right there. He stayed until 130 in the morning signing autographs for his fans. Everyone else left at midnight.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea im a lil jealous. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> Good episode. Great ending I thought, calm before the storm for sure. And Andrea's backside is a 10...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


^this


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scottcr (Mar 26, 2013)

I love it. 
Ever wonder why animals don't turn?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Definitely a good episode. 
Spoiler alert for anyone who hasn't watched it yet.

Merle turned out being a "good guy" after all. Never thought I'd see him be like that.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

JSykes3 said:


> Definitely a good episode.
> Spoiler alert for anyone who hasn't watched it yet.
> 
> Merle turned out being a "good guy" after all. Never thought I'd see him be like that.


I know right... but as soon as they tried to show him as a decent human I knew his end was coming. They just wanted us to feel for him lol


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

419deerhunter said:


> I know right... but as soon as they tried to show him as a decent human I knew his end was coming. They just wanted us to feel for him lol


I thought he was a mean looking walker! He didn't give Daryl much of a fight though. 

This season-ending episode on Sunday will be bitter sweet, no doubt. I don't want it to end really. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

***spoiler alert**** Hated merle the whole series.. But when daryl found him i was actually pretty sad to see it... I can wait for the season finale only because i don't want.to wait another couple.months...

...Side note anyone read the comics? or play the games? .. From huge fan of the series the first game (cell shaded comic style) amazing storyline that leaves you in awe so much.. Comics r pretty good too!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Can't believe I've missed this thread! Walking Dead fan since the first episode. I've read the graphic novels and they are great too. 

Been a Merle fan since his appearance in episode 2. Priceless! Looking forward to the finale but the 6 month wait until season four begins just sucks! LOL!


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

198 posts and replies about a lesbian tv sitcom, and only one .50 caliber hawkins, dang.

too each there own i guess.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

willy said:


> 198 posts and replies about a lesbian tv sitcom, and only one .50 caliber hawkins, dang.
> 
> too each there own i guess.


What


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL, silly fishing website, what I meant to type was, you know;
WOW.
198 posts and replies about a lesbian tv sitcom, and only one .50 caliber hawkins, dang.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Good to see Merle finally figured it out. Trying to help his brother out one last time by taking out as many of the Governor's men as possible before the big battle. Next to T-Dogg, probably the best way anyone has gone out on the show.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

willy said:


> LOL, silly fishing website, what I meant to type was, you know;
> WOW.
> 198 posts and replies about a lesbian tv sitcom, and only one .50 caliber hawkins, dang.


What?

Us silly fishermen don't speak Tamarian.
Please clarify...


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very good episode. hate to see the season end this week. 

Anyone watch the Talking Dead? I always have a hard time when the UK actors talk on the show. Was good to see Michael Rooker (Merle)on.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

E_Lin said:


> Good to see Merle finally figured it out. Trying to help his brother out one last time by taking out as many of the Governor's men as possible before the big battle. Next to T-Dogg, probably the best way anyone has gone out on the show.


yea, he was sighted in on the governor but the governor had good writers that wrote in for somebody elce to walk in front of him just as he fired or the governor would have been toast. sure would have missed him,lol.
sherman


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I can talk about the walking dead as much i talk about fishing and nascar . Iv read the comics got both games watch the talking dead every week. I got a bad feeling that the governor will make it to season 4 hope im worng.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I feel your pain. Now i know how my Canadian friends feel. We're all gonna be waiting till May for a good bass bite.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I think you're right Koonzie. How are they gonna kill off the governor and resolve the conflict and start enough of a crisis to get hype for season 4 all in one episode?

Most likely is just to prolong this one. Uggg.

All season we've been waiting for the payoff and it won't come.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

koonzie99 said:


> I can talk about the walking dead as much i talk about fishing and nascar . Iv read the comics got both games watch the talking dead every week. I got a bad feeling that the governor will make it to season 4 hope im worng.


Id be suprised if he doesn't make to next season.. Have a feeling its gonna end on a death or someone about to die during whatever..or just as they go to attack the prison so we r stuck waiting in anticipation on what's going to happen.... Also how's the new walking dead game? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I still watch but the show really drags now. Most episodes nothing really happens until the last few minutes of the episode. There is nothing else on at that time so I will keep watching but wish the pace of the show would pick back up. The governor and Rick thing has been dragging on way too long


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Im not to far in to the new game. i dont think there's going to much of a story besides look for this, sneak up kill this walker kind of stuff. The other game is better so far.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I watched all the seasons real quick on netflix and I really enjoyed them but this season is super meh. I don't even get excited to watch it they dropped the ball big time. Maybe next season will bring it. We will see 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

something i forgot about until i watched a rerun of the 1st season----walkers used to RUN not walk.and they climbed 8ft high fences,and used rocks to break windows!i thought they were somehow less dangerous now but couldent put my finger on it til i watched a early episode once more.i agree the gov.thing is getting old.a lot more exciting when rick and a few went to look for more supplies in his home town.and that was because the gov wasent in that episode.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> yea, he was sighted in on the governor but the governor had good writers that wrote in for somebody elce to walk in front of him just as he fired or the governor would have been toast. sure would have missed him,lol.
> sherman


Did anybody else notice who it was that walked in front of the Governor and got shot?  That's gonna cause some tension in the finale...



tadluvadd said:


> something i forgot about until i watched a rerun of the 1st season----walkers used to RUN not walk.and they climbed 8ft high fences,and used rocks to break windows!i thought they were somehow less dangerous now but couldent put my finger on it til i watched a early episode once more.


The thing to keep in mind is that has been more than a year since the zombie apocalypse started, and just like any dead body, they are slowly decomposing. There are not as many "fresh" ones around anymore. So it makes sense that they're all slowing down.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Seen somewhere that 20+ people die in the finally


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

E_Lin said:


> Did anybody else notice who it was that walked in front of the Governor and got shot?  That's gonna cause some tension in the finale...
> 
> 
> 
> The thing to keep in mind is that has been more than a year since the zombie apocalypse started, and just like any dead body, they are slowly decomposing. There are not as many "fresh" ones around anymore. So it makes sense that they're all slowing down.


No. Who was it? I thought it was just one of his scrub henchman.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I believe it was the white kid of the group of 4 that Rick kicked out of the prison. I forget his name.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

JSykes3 said:


> I believe it was the white kid of the group of 4 that Rick kicked out of the prison. I forget his name.


Yeah, his name was Ben. Don't know if they'll do anything with that or not.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

JSykes3 said:


> I believe it was the white kid of the group of 4 that Rick kicked out of the prison. I forget his name.


Yeah, his dad was all fired up about keeping him safe. He was one of the ones you saw on the preview leading the charge into the prison. Can't wait for him to die as well. Especially after that point where he and his kid were talking about killing Carol and Carl and taking their weapons, "It's just an old woman and a little kid, we can take them!"

Losers. :bad:


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

This was in a thread on The Walking Dead season 3 discussion from another forum I spend time at. The girl that posted it was wishing that Rick had spoke to Carl like this after he shot the kid in the finale:


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thats funny......Carl needs a spanking


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

stex1220 said:


> Thats funny......*Carl needs a spanking*


Carl is turning into a _boss_.
Or as he is referred to on some sites, Governor 2.0.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hehehehehe.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Governor and friends after season finale:


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hahaha, that's awesome.


----------

